# pc zusammenstellen



## Maler-Klexel (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich will von mir einen pc zum spielen von vor allem Bf 4, CoD:MW2 und GTA 5 (wenns für den PC dann auch rausgekommen ist) zusammenbauen (nicht alleine, ich bekomme Hilfe). Ich versuche zwar seit Wochen, mich über die verschiedenen Bauteile von einem PC zu informieren, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir noch nicht (vor allem bei Anschluss des Mainboards ans Netzteil). 
Ich habe jetzt einen Konfiguration auf Alternate.de erstellt, bestellen werde ich aber (bis auf Gehäuse und Netzteil) alles bei Mindfactory.de, weils dort billiger ist  .
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand bestätigt, dass des so passt.
Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, bitte schreiben.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus
Maler-Klexel


----------



## svd (8. Mai 2014)

Statt des i5-4670 könntest du eigentlich genauso den i5-4570 nehmen, der Unterschied ist echt marginal.
Für die 20€ Aufpreis für die 200MHz, ginge sich ja bald ein ordentlicher Kühler aus. Aber der Prozessor ist schon gut.

Für fast 70€ würde ich dafür aber nicht ein B85 Board nehmen, sondern gleich eines mit H87 Chipsatz.

Und warum nicht gleich eine 1TB Festplatte? Die kostet ja nur unwesentlich mehr, als ein 500GB Modell.

Ach ja, das 530W beQuiet! Pure Power L8 ist bei Mindfactory fast immer in Aktion. Das reicht auch aus und ist zudem modular, sodass du nicht gebrauchte Kabelstränge einfach weglassen kannst.

Mmh, und willst du nicht gleich Windows 8.1 nehmen? Mit moderner Hardware und modernen Spielen mausert es sich zum langfristig besseren OS für Spieler.


----------



## Maler-Klexel (8. Mai 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir einen schlechteren Prozessor nehmen soll, dachte aber immer mit dem bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Aber wenn der Unterschied zu klein ist und sich ein besserer Lüfter mehr lohnt hab ich nichts dagegen.

Welche Vorteile bringt mir der H87 Chipsatz zum B85?

Eine 1 TB Festplatte lohnt sich nicht unbedingt, weil ich schon einen externe mit einem TB über USB 3 habe und die 0,5 TB wahrscheinlich auch nicht voll machen werde, aber bei dem kleinen Aufpreis lohnt es sich eigentlich wirklich mal danach zu schauen.

Ich hatte bei Alternate dieses Netzteil mit 650 W aber des hat irgendwann nicht mehr gereicht laut Alternate.

Weiß nicht, mir haben mehrere Leute schon gesagt dass Windows 8 schlechter fürs Zocken ist als Windows 7. Egal, kann auch des 8.1 nehmen.

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Mai 2014)

Ich seh in der Zusammenstellung keine *SSD*.
Du solltest die *UNBEDINGT *noch entweder bei den anderen Komponenten etwas sparen oder zusätzlich investieren um mindestens eine 120GB SSD zu verbauen.
Das "Ansprechverhalten" des Systems ist einfach um ein vielfaches schneller als mit eine lahmen HD.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auf keinen Fall "unbedingt" sparen nur wegen einer SSD. Ne SSD ist super, aber die Anwendungen und vor allem Games laufen ja nicht langsamer wegen ner Festplatte. Die kleinen Alltagsdinge aden halt länger, so dass der PC "träger" wirkt im Vergleich zu einer SSD. Wenn Du aber zB bei der Grafikkarte sparst nur wegen der SSD, dann wird es halt im Spiel sehr wohl merkbar langsamer.

Aber wenn es möglich ist, sollte mn ruhig eine SSD nehmen. Aber 70€ einsparen ist kein Kinderspiel, wenn man eh schon knapp kalkuliert. In Deinem Fall kann man aber bei manchen Dingen durrchaus - falls nötig - sparen: das Gehäuse ist für ein Gehäuse schon recht teuer - für 50€ gibt es auch schon gute. Der Kühler ist, da du nicht übertakten wirst, übertrieben. Auch hier kann man 10-20€ sparen. Bei der CPU reicht der 4570 in der Tat locker aus, die 0,2GHz merkst Du in der Praxis nicht. Dann hast Du nämlich an sich schon fast die SSD drin.

und wegen der Festplatte: 1000GB kosten kaum mehr als 500GB, UND du hast Dir da eine Notebook-Platte (2,5 Zoll) ausgesucht - nimm eine 3,5 Zoll und 7200 U/Min, zB die Western Digital Blue 1000GB (WD10EZEX) ist sogar 5€ BILLIGER als die mit 500GB fürs Notebook...



Und so oder so könnte man sich in Deinem Fall trotz meiner Anmerkung doch auch bei der Grafikkarte überlegen, "nur" eine R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 zu nehmen - das ist zwar dann merkbar langamer, aber immer noch für moderne Games auf maximalen Details geeignet und gleich 100€ günstiger. Du "musst" dann halt etwas früher ne neue kaufen. Anhaltspunkt: die R9 290 ist ca 25% schneller als die R9 280X / GTX 770. D.h. WENN mal die beiden günstigeren nur noch 30 FPS schaffen, schafft die R9 290 noch ca 38 FPS. 2-3 "Blockbusterspiele" später wird dann auch die R9 290 wohl nur 30 FPS schaffen


----------



## Maler-Klexel (8. Mai 2014)

OK, also wenn mir der PC wirklich zu langsam sein sollte (also vor allem beim Hochfahren), dann könnte ich ja noch eine nachrüsten.

Also des mit dem Gehäuse versteh ich jetzt wirklich nicht. Des kostet ja nur 34€, wie soll ich da noch mehr sparen? 
Genauso beim Lüfter: ich hab nur die, die schon standartmäßig drin sind(oder meinst du den, den ich für den günstigeren Prozessor rein machen will).

Wie schon gesagt, den Prozessor und die Festplatte kann ich wechseln.

Zur Grafikkarte wollte ich sowieso noch was schreiben: Eigentlich wollte ich erst die R9 280x, aber beim googeln habe ich von diese merkwürdigen Artefakten gelesen. Deshalb habe ich die R9 290 rein gemacht.

Was ist jetzt eigentlich wegen dem Netzteil? Reicht das 530W beQuiet! Pure Power L8 und passt des oder nicht? Und worauf muss ich da überhaupt achten (also wie die Anschlüsse passen)

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2014)

Argh, sorry: ich hab da Aerocool und 70€ gesehen und kannte Aerocool bisher nur für Gehäuse, und beim Zalman dachte ich, das sei der CPUKühler  - nee, dann fallen diese beiden diese Spar-Ideen natürlich weg


Merkwürdrige Artefakte hast Du bei jedem Grafikkartenmodell mal, das sind aber dann defekte Karten. Da gibt es halt manchmal eine Charge oder ein BIOS, bei dem der Hersteller was verhunzt hat, und dann sind zB besonders viele Sapphire 280X von Produktionsdatum Januar bis März betroffen, oder Gigabyte R9 290 von Februar bis April, oder Zotac GTX 770 von Dezember bis Januar usw. - und grad weil die Leute sich viel viel eher öffentlich beschweren als etwas zu loben, hast Du dann scheinbar ein Riesenproblem, selbst wenn es nur 10% der Karten betrifft. zB von 100 Kunden haben 10% das Problem und meckern drüber, von den 90% anderen zufriedenen Kunden schreibt aber nur ein Drittel eine Meinungen - dann hast Du schon ca 30 vs 10 Stimmen, scheinbar 25% unzufriedene Kunden, obwohl es nur 10% Problem-Karten sind. 

Keine Grafikkarte hat aber generell irgendwelche Artefakte, so dass man das akzeptieren müsste. Also auf keinen Fall sind Artefakte normal, nur weil man ne R9 280X hat.


Netzteil: das L8 530W wird auch reichen. Bei nem Markenmodell sind zB 500W oft so wie bei günstigeren erst 650W. Wichtig: das Netzteil muss 2 Stecker PCIe-8Pin haben, und es sollte nicht ZU billig sein. 50€ und 600W z.B. wären noch okay, aber bei 530W und 70€ zahlst Du mehr, hast aber auch die bessere Qualität und in der Praxis auch eine höhere Last, die das Netzteil wirklich lange problemlos stemmen kann, und du hast weniger Stromverbrauch, weil das gute Netzteil weniger Strom aus der Steckdose ziehen muss, um IN den PC zB 300W zu bringen. ca 10% Strom gehen nämlich beim Umwandeln verloren, und billigere verlieren gern mal 15 oder gar 20%, müssen also mehr aus der Dose ziehen, damit 300W für den PC über bleiben.

So ein PC mit ner R9 290 verbraucht maximal ca 350W, je nach Einstellung der Karte evlt. auch 380W, und da man etwas Puffer haben sollte, nimmt man ein gutes 450W-Modell, bei 530W bist Du ganz sicher gut versorgt.


----------



## Miro1989 (8. Mai 2014)

Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

dieses wäre meine empfehlung aber spätere grakas zu betreiben die mehr watt verbrauchen sagen wir mal so in 5 jahren würde das ding immer noch gut da stehen und ohne probleme laufen
ps spreche da aus erfahrung habe vorher ein l7 mit 450 watt gehabt 3 jahre lang nur blöd das es nur 1 pci stecker hatte sonst würde ich es immer noch benutzen


----------



## Maler-Klexel (9. Mai 2014)

Ok, ich hab des nochmal gegoogelt und dieses Mal auf des Datum geachtet. Eigentlich waren vor allem vom Werk aus übertaktete, wie z. B. die Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Toxic von den Problemen mit den Artefakten betroffen, aber das (wie du gesagt hast) auch seit scheinbar März nicht mehr. Dann werde ich mir wohl die holen.

Die R9 280x Toxic von Sapphire verbraucht aber zusammen mit den restlichen PC-Komponenten mehr als 350-380 Watt. Bei Chip waren es unter Last 491 Watt (vielleicht auch nur weil sie ein übertakteten Prozessor verwendet haben, dass weiß ich nicht). 

Trotzdem müsste des 530 Watt Netzteil doch reichen, oder? Ich kann dann zwar keine zweite Grafikkarte mit einbauen, aber des brauch ich ja auch nicht. Und Miro1989 wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, meinst du ich soll mir des 630 Watt Netzteil holen, weil in der Zukunft wahrscheinlich Grafikkarten mit drei PCI Anschlussen auf den Markt kommen? Wenn das passiert, könnte ich immer noch eine einbauen, die mit zwei Anschlüssen arbeitet.

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Mai 2014)

Da er auch speziell *BF4* erwähnt hat ist eine SSD schon fast Pflicht 
Denn es ist unglaublich nervig wenn alle Fahr/Flugzeuge schon besetzt sind bevor man selber überhaupt joinen kann.

Durch das Verschieben meiner BF4-Installation von meiner 1GB Samsung HD auf die 120GB SSD sind die Ladezeiten fast auf ein Drittel zusammengeschrumpft.

Gleiches ist auch bei BF3, GTA4 und diversen anderen Games zu beobachten.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2014)

Maler-Klexel schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab des nochmal gegoogelt und dieses Mal auf des Datum geachtet. Eigentlich waren vor allem vom Werk aus übertaktete, wie z. B. die Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Toxic von den Problemen mit den Artefakten betroffen, aber das (wie du gesagt hast) auch seit scheinbar März nicht mehr. Dann werde ich mir wohl die holen.
> 
> Die R9 280x Toxic von Sapphire verbraucht aber zusammen mit den restlichen PC-Komponenten mehr als 350-380 Watt. Bei Chip waren es unter Last 491 Watt (vielleicht auch nur weil sie ein übertakteten Prozessor verwendet haben, dass weiß ich nicht).
> 
> Trotzdem müsste des 530 Watt Netzteil doch reichen, oder? Ich kann dann zwar keine zweite Grafikkarte mit einbauen, aber des brauch ich ja auch nicht.l


 Also, 480W - da müssen die nen AMD-Achtkerner verwendet haben, der zieht nämlich mal eben 100W mehr bei Last als ein Intel core i5. hier ist speziell auch die 280X Toxic getestet: Verdammt giftig: Sapphire R9 280X TOXIC - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle – Spiele – Volllast (Seite 14) - HT4U.net  maximal 290W (NUR die Karte), und hier: ein Intel Core i5 4570 oder 4670, sogar der i7-4770 wiederum zieht unter 100W: Haswell: Intels neue Core i7-4770 und i5-4670 Prozessoren im Test - Praxis: Leistungsaufnahme (Seite 17) - HT4U.net   wenn da noch 2 Festplatten und Lüfter dazukommen, bist Du vlt bei 100W, plus die R9 280X sind dann im absouten maximalen Fall 390W.


und es gibt auch andere gute R9 280X, zB von MSI oder Asus.


Wegen des 630W-Netzteils: ich glaub nicht, dass so bald mal Grafikkarten kommen, die SO viel Strom brauchen. Zumal der neuere PCIe3.0-Standard auch bei Bedarf selber mehr Strom liefern kann. Und Stroeffizienz ist viel wichtiger geworden als früher. Als "damals" Netzteile mit nue 1x PCIe Standard waren, hat es auch lange gedauert, bis mal "normale" (also kein "HighEnd" ) Karten kamen, die 2x PCie brauchten, und selbst dann konnte man auch mit Adaptern oft auskommen. Ich hatte zB ein Tagan-Netzteil mit 480W, das hatte 1 PCIe, weil damals bei weitem nichts anderes in Aussicht war. Dann bekam ich nach 6 Jahren eine Grafikkarte mit 2x PCie, hab einfach den 2. Stecker durch nen Adapter erzeugt - und alles lief einwandfrei. Denn die 480W reichten halt aus, und wichtig ist zu 99%, dass genug Strom verfügbar ist und nicht, welche Stecker das Netzteil bietet. Das Nachfolge-Modell von meinem Netzteil hatte zB alt dann ab Werk ZWEI solche Stecker, aber "innen" war es an sich das gleiche.

Die Stecker sind halt nur ein INDIZ, dass ein Modell definitiv reicht. Ein BeQuiet mit 2x PCIe reicht für jeden PC mit Intel-CPU und JEDER Grafiikkarte, die 2x PCIe-Stecker braucht. Aber man kann nicht sagen: nur ein Stecker, dann reicht es auf keinen Fall


----------



## Maler-Klexel (9. Mai 2014)

ok, dann nehm ich natürlich des 530 Watt Netzteil. War nur ein wenig irritiert von dem hohen Stromverbrauch und wollte lieber vorher nachfragen als es später dann vielleicht doch zu bereuen.

Ja die Ladezeiten bei BF4 aufm PC finde ich auch ziemlich lang. Ich habe nämlich vor kurzem BF4 auf dem PC bei einem Kumpel gespielt und ich selber habe BF3 auf der PS3 gespielt. Auf dem PC wars auch immer so, dass alle Helis schon in der Luft waren, trotz des 50 Pings. Also wenn die SSD da so einen großen Unterschied machen kann, dann werde ich in meinen PC auch eine rein machen. 

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2014)

Das stärkere schadet natürlich nicht - is halt die Frage, ob man den Aufpreis zahlen kann/will


Wegen der Ladezeiten: neben dem windows-Alltag bringt speziell bei BF3/4 eine SSD in der Tat etwas, WENN Du das Game dann auch auf die SSD machst. Aber selbst da ist die Frage: nur um bei EINEM von zig Spielen und WENN man da Fahrzeug-lastige Multiplayer-Maps spielt "erster" in einem Fahrzeug zu sein extra ne SSD kaufen? Das find ich was arg lächerlich. Man spielt doch grad bei BF keine kurzen Martches, da isses doch nun echt egal, ob man etwas früher oder später auf der Map spawnt, und Fahrzeuge respawnen ja auch immer wieder. Selbst wenn man ne halbe Minute warten muss: so what? Das Match dauert doch eh 20-30 Minuten..?  Zudem kann man sich ja auch zu einem aus der Squad spawnen lassen, wenn es darum gehen sollte, dass man keinen Bock auf nen km-langen Fußmarsch hat   Aber selbst mit SSD und wenn man der 3. oder 4. ist, der spawnt, sind die 3 anderen oft schneller und zuerst am begehrten Fahrzeug...  is mir auch oft genug passiert, dass ich nen Panzer wollte und trotz SSD dann nur 3. oder 4. auf der Map war, und dann stand nur noch ein doofer Jeep oder zwei für mich unfliegbare Helis rum  

Wenn Du die ca. 80€ für ne 120GB SSD problemlos aufbringen kannst, dann mach es - allein wegen Windows. Aber nur wegen eines "doofen" Games ne SSD nehmen und dafür dann vlt woanders billigere / langsamere Teile, das würde ich niemals machen.


----------



## Maler-Klexel (9. Mai 2014)

ja wegen dem Einsparen bei wichtigeren Teilen für eine SSD habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Deshalb glaube ich, dass ich gleich eine SSD reinbauen werde und die Festplatte nachrüste (die SSD ok? Ist ein bissel größer und teurer, aber die würde ich auch nicht so schnell voll bekommen. Von der Geschwindigkeit ist die scheinbar auch am Limit von SATA 3/ 6Gb/s. Für eine noch schneller müsste ich mir ein besseres Mainboard kaufen, um eine SSD anzuschließen, die über 2 PCIe 2.0 x16 angeschlossen wird und über 235€ mehr kostet als die von dem Link. Und das ist es mir dann wirklich nicht wert ) Lohnen würde die sich schon, auf der PS3 bin ich immer gerne Scout Heli geflogen und auf dem PC will ich den weiterfliegen, habs auch schon ausprobiert (bräuchte aber noch ein wenig Übung). 
Ist zwar auch, wie du Herbboy schon meintest, keine Garantie, dass man in dem Fahrzeug, dass man will, als erster spawnt, aber die Chancen sind höher als bei einer Festplatte.

Ach ja, welche teureren Teile meinst du? Doch die R9 290?

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2014)

JEDES moderne Board hat SATA3 mit bis zu 600MB/s, da brauchst kein anderes Board, um eine SSD voll zu nutzen. Und die SSDs für den PCie-Slots sind Kokolores für Privatanwender. Die, die wirklich schneller sind, also sagen wir mal sogar 1000 MB/s schaffen, kosten sogar mindestens 400€ - und das bringt Dir als normaler Anwender eh nix. Denn der Hauptvorteil einer SSD ist die quasi nicht vorhandene Zugriffszeit und NICHT die MB/S - ob die SSD nun 400, 500 oder 800 MB/s schafft, ist in der Praxis ziemlich egal. Denn es werden ja nicht fürs Spiel Gigabyte-weise Daten einfach kopiert, sondern da werden viele kleine Daten zusammengesucht, kurz von der CPU bearbeitet usw., und DAS, also das Zusammensuchen vieler kleinen Dateien (zB einzelne Texturen, Objekt-Skelette usw.)  dauert bei ner Festplatte eben viel länger, da für jedes kleine Datenpaket die Lesearme sich hin und her bewegen und suchen müssen und eine neue Zugriffszeit von bis zu 10ms anfällt. Die Fesplatte wäre also auch dann immer noch viel langsamer als ne SSD, wenn sie in MB/s ebenfalls 500MB/s schaffen würde.

Die ADATA scheint aber gut sein - siehe hier ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5 SSD 256 GB SATA 600

Ist halt die Frage, wie lange du mit nur 256GB auskommst. Willst Du wirklich wegen der 45-50€ Ersparnis für ne Festplatte das noch rauszögern? Ich mein: wenn Du eh schon 800-900€ ausgibst, wirst Du doch die 45€ auch noch irgendwie auftreiben können?


----------



## Maler-Klexel (10. Mai 2014)

Ok, ich hab gedacht, der Vorteil der SSD liegt an der der Lesegeschwindigkeit. Jetzt weiß ichs besser. 
Ich hab des Beispiel auch nicht gemacht, weil ich mir so eine holen will, sondern weil ich gedacht hatte, die würde in der Praxis schneller arbeiten. Naja egal jetzt.

Wenn ich die Festplatte drin lasse, bin ich bei 910€, ohne zahl ich 870€. Zusammen mit der Maus und BF4 würde die also noch passen, Tastatur hab ich und ein Bildschirm kann ich mir ausleihen.   

Maler-Klexel


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. Mai 2014)

Bei der SSD kannst du sogar noch ein paar Euro sparen: Die Crucial M500 240GB ist ebenfalls gut (habe selbst das 120GB-Modell schon dreimal verbaut) und kostet nur knapp 90€.


----------



## Maler-Klexel (10. Mai 2014)

Ja hab die gleich mal ausgewählt.
Ich hab nochmal eine neue Konfiguration bei Alternate erstellt, bei der ich die ganzen Tipps beachtet hab. Des Netzteil ist nicht dabei, aber hier Link fürs Netzteil
Noch irgedwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Maler-Klexel (10. Mai 2014)

Ich werde jetzt doch Windows 7 nehmen, weil ein Kumpel heute Mittag billig zweimal Windows 7 bestellen konnte.

Außerdem habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich noch von der PS3 ein Headset habe, welches ich über ein optisches Kabel mit dem PC verbinde. Deshalb will ich dieses hier verwenden.

Wenn keiner mehr Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, dann bestelle ich bis auf Mainboard und Windows alle Teile der Konfiguration aus meinem vorherigen Beitrag.

Ach ja, da des bei Alternate wieder teurer wäre als bei Mindfactory, bestell ich des natürlich bei Mindfactory.

Maler- Klexel


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2014)

Maler-Klexel schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab gedacht, der Vorteil der SSD liegt an der der Lesegeschwindigkeit. Jetzt weiß ichs besser.
> Ich hab des Beispiel auch nicht gemacht, weil ich mir so eine holen will, sondern weil ich gedacht hatte, die würde in der Praxis schneller arbeiten. Naja egal jetzt.
> 
> Wenn ich die Festplatte drin lasse, bin ich bei 910€, ohne zahl ich 870€. Zusammen mit der Maus und BF4 würde die also noch passen, Tastatur hab ich und ein Bildschirm kann ich mir ausleihen.
> ...


 

ne SSD arbeitet schneller als eine Festplatte AUCH wegen der Geschwindigkeit, aber eben VOR ALLEM wegen der nicht-vorhandenen Zugriffszeit  

Die Zugriffszeit kannst Du Dir so vorstellen: die Festplatte ist ein Typ, dem Du sagst, was Du wissen willst - dann schaut der in einem Buch nach und liest es Dir vor. Die SSD ist ein Typ, der alles auch ohne Buch weiß und dir sagen kannst, was Du wissen willst, ohne im Buch erst nachzusehen


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2014)

Oder wähle ein bestimmtes Lied auf deinem MP3 Player. Und probier das mal auf einer Schallplatte.


----------



## Maler-Klexel (11. Mai 2014)

Ok, ich glaube das Thema SSD lassen wir jetzt dann mal auf sich beruhen sonst bekomm ich den PC wirklich nichtmehr . Aber danke für die tollen Erklärungen .

Werde den PC dann voraussichtlich heute Abend bestellen.

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Maler-Klexel (12. Mai 2014)

So, habe die Teile gerade eben bestellt. Des Mainboard war übrigens noch des selbe, dafür hab ich aber eine Soundkarte von Asus dazu gemacht, damit ich des Headset anschließen kann.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt mal bei allen, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, den PC meinen Wünschen anzupassen. War echt nett, danke 

Ich melde mich dann nochmal, wenn die Teile alle da sind (ich hoffe noch vorm Wochenende) und der PC läuft.

Bis dann,
Maler-Klexel


----------



## Maler-Klexel (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo wieder,
gestern ist mein PC geliefert worden, nachdem ich den CPU-Kühler und des Mainboard geändert und die Maus storniert habe, weil diese Teile die Lieferung aufgehalten haben.
Des Zusammenbauen lief zu dritt ganz gut, es funktionierte alles soweit. Aber nachdem ich die ersten 30 Minuten BF4 gespielt hatte, habe ich auf einmal ein Rechteck aus weißen Linien am rechten Bildschirmrand bemerkt. Später kam zu dem Viereck noch ein grünes Licht, welches mit dem Viereck zusammen immer heller wurde. Dann hat auchnoch das ganze Bild angefangen zu flackern. Daraufhin bin ich raus gegangen aus dem Spiel. Ein Kumpel hat ans mal Minecraft auf den PC geladen und da kamen nach einer Zeit auch Artefakte und das Bild ruckelte stärker als auf der PS3.
Deshalb habe ich die Grafikkarte heute zurückgeschickt, werde mir dann wahrscheinlich diese R9 290 von PowerColor holen.

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2014)

Isses denn ganz sicher die Grafikkarte schuld? Habt ihr Temperaturen gemessen? Andere Treiber probiert?


----------



## Maler-Klexel (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo wieder, 
heute kam die R9 290 von PowerColor. Hab sie gleich mal eingebaut und den Benchmark von Sniper Elite V2 durchlaufen lassen, damit ich des mit den gestrigen Ergebnissen meiner Onboard-Grafik und der Radeon HD 6570 (hat mir ein Kumpel als Übergangslösung ausgeliehen, bis eben die R9 290 von PowerColor da ist) vergleichen zu können. Alles lief gut, nichts hat geruckelt oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme gemacht. Aber auf einmal schreit die so los, dass ich des erstmal beendet hab, um zu sehen, ob nicht irgendwas an einem Lüfter schleift (was aber bei Weitem nicht so laut gewesen wäre). Danach hab ich den nochmal gestartet und komplett durchlaufen lassen (Fiepen war natürlich auch hier wieder da), und der kam auf maximal 326 fps. Später hab ich des nochmal auf BF4 probiert: In der Kampagne und alles auf Ultra gestellt, aber bei etwa 100 fps fängt des auf einmal an. In den Menüs und auf dem Desktop war nichts.

Ich bin mir zwar ziemlich sicher, dass es Spulenfiepen ist, aber ich hab mir vorher noch dieses Video von PC Games Hardware angeschaut und war verwirrt, dass das Spulenfiepen bei der Grafikkarte um die 1000 fps noch sehr leise war im Gegensatz zu meiner bei max. 326 fps. Jetzt aber auch egal, die Grafikkarte wird morgen wieder zurückgeschickt, was für mich heißt, dass ich nochmal etwa 2 Wochen warten darf.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Isses denn ganz sicher die Grafikkarte schuld? Habt ihr Temperaturen gemessen? Andere Treiber probiert?


Also die Temperatur haben wir nicht gemessen, aber mit der Radeon HD 6570 hat alles so funktioniert wie es soll. Auch andere Treiber haben wir nicht ausprobiert. 

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2014)

Spulenfießen ist auf keinen Fall was derbe lautes, so dass man von "losschreien" reden kann, sondern eher ein leises, aber dank sehr leiser moderner PC-Kühlung eben für manch einen störendes Fiepen wie zB bei vielen Netzteilen für Handys oder so, wenn man da mal näher rangeht. Das ist halt für viele, WENN sie bemerken, ein Problem, weil man eben auch weiß, dass es ohne oder mit nicht hörbarem Spulenfiepen geht. Manche Deppen gehen aber auch mit dem Ohr bei offenem Gehäuse ran, nur damit sie auch ja das Fiepen hören - und dann tauschen die die Karte um... Dabei ist das gar nicht nötig, außer man hört es echt auch beim Gamen, wenn man normal am PC-Tisch sitzt.

Bei Dir isses entweder eine Warnfunktion (da müsste man PowerColor fragen) oder ein defekter Kondensator, der schonmal richtig quitschen kann, oder aber ein Lüfter, der extrem dreht - hattest Du denn mal die Drehzahl mit nem Tool ausgelesen?


----------



## Maler-Klexel (6. Juni 2014)

Ne ne, der hat richtig geschrien. Da hat man nicht genau hinhören müssen, ich hätte mein headset aufsetzen und voll aufdrehen können, aber ich hätte des immer noch gehört.
Deshalb meinte ich ja, dass des Spulenfiepen von PCGH extrem leise war. Dann war des bei mir wohl doch was anderes.

Ja ich hab mal danach in MSI Afterburner nachgeschaut und ich meine, dass es so war: über 80%, Temperatur max.78°C
Genau weiß ich des aber auch nicht mehr.
 Aber des hat ja auf einmal angefangen, also der Lüfter selber ist des wahrscheinlich nicht.
Was vielleicht noch weiterhilft:
Nachdem der Sniper im Benchmark schießt, wurde für den Zeitraum, in dem die Kugel in Zeitlupe mit verschwommenem Hintergrund gezeigt wird, das Fiepen gleichförmiger.

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2014)

Auf keinen Fall ist das normal oder ggf. "akzeptabel" - Spulenfiepen ist eher ein "Luxusproblem", was viele, die das gar nicht kennen, als normales Betriebsgeräusch hinnehmen, und oft hört man das eh nicht, selbst wenn es RELATIV laut ist, wenn nämlich die normalen Lüfter im PC eh selber nicht die leisesten sind.

Aber es wäre theoretisch denkbar, dass es ein Warnton für zu wenig Strom ist. Das haben auch manche Karten.


----------



## Maler-Klexel (6. Juni 2014)

Ja aber zu wenig Strom kann doch auch nicht sein. Ich hab den 6-pin und den 8-pin Stecker richtig angeschlossen. Und vom Netzteil müsste des doch auch reichen.

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2014)

Maler-Klexel schrieb:


> Ja aber zu wenig Strom kann doch auch nicht sein. Ich hab den 6-pin und den 8-pin Stecker richtig angeschlossen. Und vom Netzteil müsste des doch auch reichen.
> 
> Maler-Klexel


 Das hängt davon ab: die Netzteile haben mehrere Leitungen, auch für die 12V-Schiene, die für Grafikkarten, aber auch Festplatten usw. da ist - da hast Du dann zB 400W bei 12V übers gesamte Netzteil gesehen, aber verteilt auf 2x 200W. Wenn Du alles an der gleichen 12V-Leitung angeschlossen hast und dort 210W im Maximalfalls gebraucht werden, nutzt es nix, dass auf der zweiten an sich noch 200W "über" sind. Da KANN es dann die Lösung sein, dass man die Laufwerke einfach an einem völlig anderen Kabel anschließt. 

WENN es was mit Strom ist, dann ginge es auch nicht um viel zu wenig Strom, sondern es wäre ein Grenzbereich, wo die Karte halt vorwarnen wollte.


----------



## Maler-Klexel (11. Juni 2014)

Hab den PC gerade aufgemacht und mal geschaut was woran hängt. Zur Veranschaulichung der Anschlüsse meines Netzteils hier ein Bild von Mindfactory:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die beiden PCIe-Anschlüsse haben bei mir zur Zeit natürlich keine Funktion. Das mittlere Drivers-Kabel habe ich auch raus genommen, weil mir die Anschlüsse der anderen beiden schon reichen. An einem der beiden verbleibenden Kabeln hängt die SSD und die HDD, an dem anderen das DVD-Laufwerk und der hintere Lüfter meines Gehäuses, weil das einfach ein nicht anders geht (ist ein großer 4-poliger Stromstecker, kein kleiner PWM-Stecker).

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es ein Warnzeichen ist. Das war ja kein durchgängig monotones Zirpen oder Quietschen, wie ich mir so einen Warnton vorstelle. Der Ton hat sich ja irgendwie verändert, kam mir beim ersten Mal auch lauter vor.

Maler-Klexel


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2014)

Vlt. war es ein besonders extremes Spulenfiepen wegen eines Defektes, vlt. eben auch ein defekter Elko/Kondensator - so was kann nämlich Fiepen bei nem Defekt. Aber Deine Beschreibung ist halt ungewöhnlich extrem, wenn Du sagst, dass man es selbst mit Kopfhörer auf und volle Pulle Musik noch hören könnte. Das schafft bei mir nur ein vor meinem Fenster vorbeifahrender Krankenwagen mit Martinshorn


----------

